# First squirrel of the season in mi



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Got a few chipmunks over the past few days, first big guy though.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Fat old single bands sure do the trick in the head but I kinda prefer double bands that taking a chunk out lol. Both kill however and do it quick and clean


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

whats your draw?


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

33

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Randysavage said:


> 33
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


oh ok those fat bands might be needed then.

nice shooting by the way - was it just one hit one kill?


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, it always is haha. Normally I get passthroughs with the 1inch double band, these chubbys have a good resistance on draw though and seem to kill well. this was only about at 8 yards maybe 10


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I almost always headshot the big ones, only shot the body twice, once seeing if it would one shot like chipmunk, which seems to not matter where its shot or if I should always headshot. Headshot won after doing 2 kills. This guy fell into leaves head first and wiggled for about 2 seconds maybe. I knew it was dead on impact tho could hear its skull break, sounded like shooting a pop bottle cap


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Powerful bands alright...nice clean shot... fry 'm up!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

You know it! trying to get a few more by the end of the day, have it cut in in the fridge right now


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wat to go my man....meat in the pot.....OM


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

yep tried a new length and width bandset on that PP you so graciously gave me. Shoots like a charm! Was fun with those dakung loops but they had a tear in them. did when I banded it up so I just used it till it was ready to go, cut up those to tie on flatbands on the PP Dont even have to put extra rubber under with it!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What is a PP ?

wll


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Pocket predator

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Randysavage said:


> Oh yeah, it always is haha. Normally I get passthroughs with the 1inch double band, these chubbys have a good resistance on draw though and seem to kill well. this was only about at 8 yards maybe 10


how thick is your singles


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I normally do 1 inch these are like 1 1/4

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Enjoy that squirrel ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive started using 32/22 single tbg bands for hunting. 37" draw, taking squirrels no problems with .395 leads

Nice shooting mate


----------

